# Has anyone ever heard of the following....



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

In my search for foods that have 5% or more fiber, I came up with the following. I haven't heard of most of them, but I will include links for those of you who like to research.
www.evolvepet.com
www.bynaturefoods.com
www.benchandfield.com
www.petguard.com
www.ompetproducts.com
www.wenaewe.com.uy - This is Wenaewe by Della Nutra Commodities
Somebody sent me these recommendations based on the Whole Dog Journal recommended list.
I had been looking at Evolve at my pet food store, but passed it by because I had never heard of it. It does come in a vacuum packed bag. The ingredients in all of these are impressive. I would be looking at puppy formulas, since Benny is 5 mths old. I also spoke to a representative from Eagle Pak, who informed me that the source of the fiber is important too. Apparently beet juice or beet pulp is a good source. This is what may have done the trick for Ben with the Eukanuba LBP. I am going to keep him on the Eukanuba for now, but I am researching the more holistic foods. It is just something that I believe in for myself. I know that many of the things that I am looking to prevent is genetic, which is why I was particular with the breeder that I chose. Anyone have experience with the above mentioned brands, or another high fiber food?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

you might want to check out dogfoodanalysis.com they have a really thorough breakdown and tanking system of most all foods you could check those out


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

I have heard of Evolve and By Nature. I actually really liked the ingredients in By Nature, but I can't get it anywhere close to me here in Florida. I believe i also called them and they do not have it in any stores in Florida. Looks like a great food though. It's higher protein which i like.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Haven't heard of those but I swear by the Eagle Pack. Cody has been on it since we got him ( Sept 06) and he does really well on it and has a coat that is gorgeous. I do use only the holistic line however. They do have their own plant...... one of very few brands that do. You might like reading some articles at www.greatdanelady.com She's an animal nutritionist that is very well known and respected. BTW, many have their dogs off puppy food by 5 months. ( As an aside, our goldens are currently on the EVO beef, after having been on the Core Reduced fat while dieting).


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

gggirl said:


> I have heard of Evolve and By Nature. I actually really liked the ingredients in By Nature, but I can't get it anywhere close to me here in Florida. I believe i also called them and they do not have it in any stores in Florida. Looks like a great food though. It's higher protein which i like.


 Check out the Bench and Field, I'm really liking it. I think that you'd have to order most of these online. The Evolve looks good too, and I think that it's available in stores. The Bench and Field has the higher fiber content, with beet pulp, and also low calcium.
I am getting a consult through www.BetterDogCare.com - there is a small fee for a consult (about the cost of a large bag of food). I filled out a questionnaire and should get the results in 4-6 weeks. I'm curious.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

The Bench and Field food is good. Sold at Trader Joe's in Ca. I used it for my cats. The bags they carried were to small for my crew. It's not cheap.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm feeding BARF along with *Honest Kitchen*, EMBARK(turkey variety) It has *9.6% fibre.* It's a great food. I'm using it because it can be made soupy, which is great for my older dog who can't swallow easily. And, along with raw ground food for my two year old with tooth problems. My dogs love it. I think it's their all time favorite. I don't like that it's always gruel, nothing to get their teeth into. But, great for teething pups, dogs with IBS or colitis, and old dogs who need something wholesome and easy to eat. I always add fresh meat, cottage cheese, eggs etc to it. 
I have limited resources for good raw or packaged food where I live, and Honest Kitchen is still shippable, since a 10 lb box makes 40 lb of food.

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> I'm feeding BARF along with *Honest Kitchen*, EMBARK(turkey variety) It has *9.6% fibre.* It's a great food. I'm using it because it can be made soupy, which is great for my older dog who can't swallow easily. And, along with raw ground food for my two year old with tooth problems. My dogs love it. I think it's their all time favorite. I don't like that it's always gruel, nothing to get their teeth into. But, great for teething pups, dogs with IBS or colitis, and old dogs who need something wholesome and easy to eat. I always add fresh meat, cottage cheese, eggs etc to it.
> I have limited resources for good raw or packaged food where I live, and Honest Kitchen is still shippable, since a 10 lb box makes 40 lb of food.
> 
> http://www.thehonestkitchen.com


I really like the honest kitchen too. I've had to cut back and now use it as a topper every few days ( alternate it with tripe). I usually alternate between the force and embark.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripe..now there's an item!!! The dogs would live on tripe alone if we could stand the smell!!! phewy 

We keep it in a freezer in the garage, not even attatched to the house, and the kids complain!. It works wonders on dogs with digestive problems,and makes their coats gleam. I have to get it out of town(five hour away so it's fed spasmodically. I drive five hours with it in the car:yuckOdin always looks like he's been oiled when he gets it regularly. He's got that almost blue, shiny black coat.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't found any green tripe fresh locally so I'm feeding the Trippetts canned. Not quite so smelly, but still pretty rank. Once the weather cools, I'm going to order from Hare Today and, like you, keep it in the freezer in the garage.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's another one to check out:

http://www.veruspetfoods.com/1516823.html

All of these are from the Whole dog journal recommended list. They did not do so well on www.dogfoodanalysis.com
Beet pulp seems to be a fiber source that is good for Benny, but dogfoodanalysis looks at it as a filler.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

We use Honest Kitchen here and it's high in fibre. Right now we're using Honest Kitchen and EVO Red Meat Kibble. For breakfast Pippa gets EVO and for dinner Honest Kitchen. Things are going well and good stools. The Embark has flax seed and sesame seeds (fibre) which you will see in the stool.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

skeller said:


> Here's another one to check out:
> 
> http://www.veruspetfoods.com/1516823.html
> 
> ...


Anything that is a "byproduct" is considered bad by dogfood analysis..I dont' think they waste their time looking at the actual ingredient and what it does.

This artical has the same information I've been hearing about beet pulp...
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=1&cat=1399&articleid=2705


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> Anything that is a "byproduct" is considered bad by dogfood analysis..I dont' think they waste their time looking at the actual ingredient and what it does.
> 
> This artical has the same information I've been hearing about beet pulp...
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=1&cat=1399&articleid=2705


 Thanks for the link. Have you also heard of positive benefits of beet pulp? Do you know of any of the foods from my original post. They seem impressive to me.


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

Wellness Core Ocean Fish has 7% fiber. My golden had some anal gland problems and I changed to this because of the higher fiber than other premium brands with no grain. I also add canned pumpkin and a little Fiber Sure to both dogs' food at the evening feeding.Haven't had a problem... been since March or so. fingers crossed!


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

lammer29 said:


> Wellness Core Ocean Fish has 7% fiber. My golden had some anal gland problems and I changed to this because of the higher fiber than other premium brands with no grain. I also add canned pumpkin and a little Fiber Sure to both dogs' food at the evening feeding.Haven't had a problem... been since March or so. fingers crossed!


 I wonder if this food would be ok for a 5 mth old puppy. I'm going to look it up, to check out the protein, calcium etc. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

skeller said:


> Thanks for the link. Have you also heard of positive benefits of beet pulp? Do you know of any of the foods from my original post. They seem impressive to me.


I haven't heard of most of these brands.....do they have a track record? 

I personally am not impressed with some of them. 

Looking at the ingredients it looks like especially the organic ones mix up alot of grain and use only fresh meat which leads me to believe they are using the different forms of grain to create a complete protein source as opposed to simply meat. I'm not a nutritionist but that is how vegetarians do it.

I personally dont' think you can get a complete protein source from just fresh meat. The one that uses soybeans definately is using plant protien. I saw a study once that protien from plants sources are healthy and nutritious but not as good when it comes to skin and coat.

I would feel more comfortable with a food that had a track record and uses only meat for the protein source. I'm just thinking that meat is expensive and organic is expensive and I wonder if using all the grains is a way to cut costs with cheaper protien.

I'm just "thinking" but personally I'd be wary especially if its not a well-known and long-established food.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

*another one*

How about this one?

http://www.veruspetfoods.com/index.html


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

MORE ON BEET PULP ...
http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/beet_pulp_myth.htm


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

T&T said:


> MORE ON BEET PULP ...
> http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/beet_pulp_myth.htm


 Thanks, I am now looking for foods with beet pulp, other than Eukanuba. What do you feed your dogs.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

skeller said:


> Thanks, I am now looking for foods with beet pulp, other than Eukanuba. What do you feed your dogs.


You know ... whether it's dog food or human food ... you read one thing one day & another the next ... this is why I believe in rotating & getting proteins / vitamins / etc from a variety of different sources. Both GR & Mastiff are doing well just that Mr T is more picky ... gets tired of the same food after a while ... he's not crazy about Canidae ... whereas Miss T will eat anything ! Fresh meat/poultry, veggies & fruits are also part of their diet. 

*Eagle Pack Holistic*
*Canidae*
*Nature's Variety Prairie*
*Innova ( new on my list ) *


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

skeller said:


> Thanks, I am now looking for foods with beet pulp, other than Eukanuba. What do you feed your dogs.


Go to the above great dane lady site. SHe is a very well respected animal nutritionist and has done several of the feed trials for Eagle Pack. We've used the Eagle Pack Holistic ( duck and chicken) with Cody for almost 2 years and he's done great. When we adopted him, he had an autoimmune anemia that was life threatening. He was eaten up with staph infections from all the fleas and ticks, his CBC was frightening enough that he was being checked weekly. Together with some supplements and the Eagle Pack food, he rebounded so well he astounded the vet ( kept him at the same one springer rescue uses) and ESRA. He has the most gorgeous coat and he hasn't had a skin infection in more than 18 months. I'm def. an Eagle Pack Holistic line fan.
BTW, I would be leery of soybeans..... they are a big source of allergies and, at least in humans, have an estrogenic effect. MHO


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Go to the above great dane lady site. SHe is a very well respected animal nutritionist and has done several of the feed trials for Eagle Pack. We've used the Eagle Pack Holistic ( duck and chicken) with Cody for almost 2 years and he's done great. When we adopted him, he had an autoimmune anemia that was life threatening. He was eaten up with staph infections from all the fleas and ticks, his CBC was frightening enough that he was being checked weekly. Together with some supplements and the Eagle Pack food, he rebounded so well he astounded the vet ( kept him at the same one springer rescue uses) and ESRA. He has the most gorgeous coat and he hasn't had a skin infection in more than 18 months. I'm def. an Eagle Pack Holistic line fan.
> BTW, I would be leery of soybeans..... they are a big source of allergies and, at least in humans, have an estrogenic effect. MHO


 Thanks, I do believe that Eagle Pak holistic makes a Large breed puppy formula, I just have to locate it. The ingredients seem good (better than Eukanuba) and it is known. I will research this one now.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

This one also seems good.

http://www.veruspetfoods.com/1516823.html


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I haven't found any green tripe fresh locally so I'm feeding the Trippetts canned. Not quite so smelly, but still pretty rank. Once the weather cools, I'm going to order from Hare Today and, like you, keep it in the freezer in the garage.


What's the difference between green tripe and ?regular tripe?


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

I realized that I forgot to check and post what the fiber was, so here is a list of ingredients:
Whitefish, Whitefish Meal, Salmon Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potato, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Pea Fiber, Tomato Pomace, Natural Fish Flavor, Flaxseed, Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Vitamins & Minerals, Choline Chloride, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Products, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

moverking said:


> What's the difference between green tripe and ?regular tripe?


Green tripe is uncleaned and has all the nutrients intact. The tripe you get at the grocery store has been cleaned and bleached ( if I remember right) and has very few of the nutrients. MMMMMMMMMMM..... YUM (Gag,gag, gag) lol


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

This is a dog food rating site that is to be taken with a definate grain of salt. I like to look at it for the reviews where the people actually had real experience with the food....there is a lot of ingredient analysers that rate due to their opinion of the ingredients but not because they used the food (you'll see foods rated down due to the horrible beet pulp for instance.)

But it might give you an idea of what foods have a track record. Verus has only three people that actually used it...but they seemed to love it. The two bad reviewers ought to be ignored.. they didn't even use the food.

Its an interesting site and it has many holistic users wtih different foods that might help in your decision....

Ooops forgot the site... http://www.rateitall.com/i-920375-verus.aspx


----------

